

Best way to host a local race race? - contacternst
http://www.redpodium.com/

======
contacternst
I spend a lot of time pondering a good way to host a local fundraising event
for a nonprofit that I am passionate about.

I just ran across this site, and I was wondering if anyone had incite as to
the best software of this type in which to host a local race or contest. Thank
you very much for your help.

